# Adding remote start on a 2012 Cruze LT



## aferrell71 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a 2012 Cruze LT, Automatic, and would like to add remore start. Can I just order the fob and the computer reprogrammed? Or is there more to it than that? If so how much should I be charged to reprogram?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't have the answer to this question but I would be happy to call some dealerships in your area and get quotes if you are interested. if you would like me to make the calls for you feel free to send me a private message with your zip code, VIN, current mileage and a preferred dealership name if you have one.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Get quotes from your dealer and reputable shops. If the difference isn't to big, I'd go with the dealer so they can include it in your warranty.

Be sure to read reviews of both the shop and the product if you go another route. 

Remember, warranty can't be voided if the actual modification did not cause an issue.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife wanted remote start for our 2LT, was a factory installed option. But dealer told her, she has to buy an AT first that she didn't want. Said the only difference is an AT has a neutral safety switch that can be very easily added to an MT. Only other thing is the parking brake should be engage, already has a switch for that!

Dealer said, dey don't do dat, so she said, just give me my manual transmission.

Maybe I will install one for her after another 16K miles when the bumper to bumper warranty is out. But maybe not after buying a shop manual, all this new stuff is buried in a microcontroller firmware thing now.

Ha, never met a woman that hated automatics so much, was one good reason to marry her.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I believe there is a module and two key fobs required....it is a kit.
The computer must be reconfigured to accept the add on (G.M. kit, not aftermarket).

The G.M. kit will not interface with a manual trans. There are aftermarket setups that do not take shifter position in account, I have been told, BUT, that means you could potentally start the car if it was left in gear at shutoff.

Rob


----------



## OverHeight (Jan 8, 2012)

Any update on this, I have a 2011 Lt that I would like to add this to.


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

I just called my dealership. To be able to use the remote start, you have to have the following package. Remote start right now is a factory installed option only. 

(PDC) 1LT/1XF Driver Convenience Package now called ECO Driver Convenience Package and now includes (ADS) driver 6-way power seat adjuster with manual recliner, (D6I) driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors, (DD8) auto-dimming inside rearview mirror, (UVC) Rear Vision Camera and (DWE) outside heated, power-adjustable mirrors; Also includes (EN4) cargo cover compartment on ECO manual 1SE; Also includes (BTV) remote vehicle starter system on ECO automatic 1SF

Read more: 2013 Chevy Cruze Gets Changes Galore For New Model Year: RPO Central | GM Authority


----------



## eline65 (Aug 31, 2013)

Evofire said:


> I just called my dealership. To be able to use the remote start, you have to have the following package. Remote start right now is a factory installed option only.
> 
> (PDC) 1LT/1XF Driver Convenience Package now called ECO Driver Convenience Package and now includes (ADS) driver 6-way power seat adjuster with manual recliner, (D6I) driver and front passenger illuminated vanity mirrors, (DD8) auto-dimming inside rearview mirror, (UVC) Rear Vision Camera and (DWE) outside heated, power-adjustable mirrors; Also includes (EN4) cargo cover compartment on ECO manual 1SE; Also includes (BTV) remote vehicle starter system on ECO automatic 1SF
> 
> Read more: 2013 Chevy Cruze Gets Changes Galore For New Model Year: RPO Central | GM Authority


Hi Evofire. Greeetings from Mesa. AZ

Where you asking about a 2013 or a 2012 model. I have a 2012 LT and am curious about the cost to add it. Mine was a Hertz purchase so it doesn't have remote start or power seats, cameras, etc.. Only reason I ask was the link was for 2013 model changes


----------



## Evofire (Oct 3, 2013)

eline65 said:


> Hi Evofire. Greeetings from Mesa. AZ
> 
> Where you asking about a 2013 or a 2012 model. I have a 2012 LT and am curious about the cost to add it. Mine was a Hertz purchase so it doesn't have remote start or power seats, cameras, etc.. Only reason I ask was the link was for 2013 model changes



it applies to all model years


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Life was a lot simpler even 10-15 years ago when all these functions were independent of each other. With the likes of ABS, traction control, the radio, suspension, automatic transmission, remote entry, cruise control, anti-thief, dome, and head lamps, climate contrl etc. And real switches were used, not simple laminated push button switches that fire commands.

Today all this stuff is integrated into the BCM and PCM, BCM is the next to go as processor speeds increase. Making modifications next to impossible.

Why was this done? To decrease manufacturing cost in every area possible, except in the sticker price. Even the alternator is now controlled by the PCM as is the thermostat with data links everywhere. Circuit diagrams are out, replaced by block diagrams, with solid state, do not test written in them.

So you are thinking about making modifications? Try and get your hands on the source code.


----------



## Jasonc5 (Oct 18, 2013)

Adding a Remote start is simple on these cars as long as you know what you are doing. Manual Transmission cars as well can have a Remote start installed. Manual Transmission cars require a process on shutdown that will allow them to remote start. Basically when you are in the car you Make sure to leave in neutral, Pull up parking brake, Press remote start button, Shut vehicle down and remove key and exit vehicle, After exiting the vehicle you will press the Lock button on the remote and it will shut down. If you forget something, Or unlock the vehicle you will have to start the process again so it knows you did not put in gear. There are also other safeties built into some systems. 

There are a Few Options to choose from. 

3x Lock start- This allows you to use the stock remote to remote start the vehicle. Press the lock button 3x and it will start up and run for a selected run time. Only downfall is the doors will not unlock while the vehicle is running using the keyfob.

One Button Start- This allows you to add a remote to your key fob that will remote start the vehicle when the Button is pressed. When you walk upto the vehicle you press the remote once and it will unlock the vehicle. 

Keyless Remote Start- will do the same as above but give you a separate remote for lock, unlock ,Start and trunk. This will add onto your keyfob.

Smart Start- This will allow you to control your vehicle from anywhere you have Service on your Smartphone. This will lock, unlock, Start and open your trunk from anywhere. This system does also have a Yearly Subscription. 

I work in this industry and if you give me your Zip code i can recommend a GOOD shop in your area to Go over all your options and to 
get it installed. 

I personally have the Smart Start on my Vehicle, the benefit of Onstar was not worth it for me.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Is this something like the Viper VSS3000 Smartstart? And can it be only professionally installed? Did a search for an installation manual, and so far, came up with zero.

Its just that I have seen enough "professional" aftermarket installations in my life that caused me to use naughty words. With an MT, would definitely add a neutral safety switch, somehow.


----------



## FYTR29 (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't know if it will work for manual trans but i have found an almost plug and play remote start system for the Cruze. The only downfall is you cant use the lock, unlock or trunk buttons while it is running in remote start mode on the factory remote. It is called the Fortin EVO All. Make sure you get the one with the full kit. You can install it yourself pretty easily or have a Technician do it. Here is the link to the module and a link to the install procedures.

Amazon.com : Remote Starter Kit w/ Keyless Entry for Chevrolet Cruze - True Plug & Play Installation : Electronics

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QLZb16K9dbc


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Daughter would like remote entry for her Soul, ha, what a name. Found this site for the wiring, can program in different vehicles. And even covers remote start, tried to find the remote start in the Cruze manual, gave up after a half an hour.

Ready Remote™

Found this remote entry on ebay.

Universal Car Remote Central Kit Door Lock Locking Vehicle Keyless Entry System | eBay

For that cheap price, quality amazed me, actually using crystal controlled transmitters and a receiver at 350 MHz, ha, have the equipment to measure this, and the transmitters are capable of storing over a million different codes. Typically transmitters are just sending out digital pulse where the rise and fall times determine the tuning, actually modulating a carrier like a real UHF system. Wires are pretinned copper. 

Lock and unlock relays have isolated contacts so can be wired anyway you want to, has extra output to blink the parking lights and beep the horn if this turns you on. Not bad for 12 bucks. 

But will need to recover and have some time to install it, doesn't help she is 200 miles away.

See all kinds for remote starting on the internet, one way, or two way, gathering you get a return pulse to know whether your engine started or not.

Does give some food for thought, do these things determine if your engine did start to release the starter function, or do you just let the engine overdrive and wreck the starter motor?

Assume they are using the neutral safety switch somehow in an AT, could also add such a switch to close a contact when the manual transmission is in neutral. 

Never took an interest in remote start, just getting out of a -45*F wind chill is enough for me. Like to pray when I switch on the ignition, all the lights come on, hit start, pray again the engine will start, then a third prayer that all those lights will go out. 

But never too old to learn.


----------

